

GitHub Api Usage: CoderWall.com - lessallan
http://coderwall.com/

======
wccrawford
Right, so, it's a game... Details?

~~~
phonehome
Looks like you can see random examples: <http://coderwall.com/roll-the-dice>

~~~
burke
And an example with a lot of achievements: <http://coderwall.com/defunkt>

